# MorningWood Cemetery/NightStalker Manor 2008



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is some very rough video of our haunt
this is part one
nightstalkers video :: 08 part 1 video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/halloween08vid_0002

This is part two
nightstalkers video :: 08 part 2 video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/08videopart2_0001

Hope you like it


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I always like to see both a day time and a nite video of a haunt. The day light video gaves a simple "how we set it up" look and the nite video lets me see it in action. I know taking video at night can be a trick. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing what you do next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

MorningWood? This isn't one of those perverted things is it? LOL. Not that I am complaining. Awesome Videos.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> MorningWood? This isn't one of those perverted things is it? LOL. Not that I am complaining. Awesome Videos.


I was thinking the same thing DT. Be careful about what's rising from those graves.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. Yeah, if you see a bone rising from the grave, it might be scary to some, but other it might be their night to remember. LOL Sorry, naborhoodhaunts. I couldn't stop myself. As costello would say, "I am a baddd man."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think DT has reached the age when he been Mourningwood for a while now.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

You would be surprised not to many people get the name in that way. It was named to see what type of r erection i would get.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Then I shall name mine neil and bob then. Maybe Dr. M would like that. LOL


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great. You have quite a bit going on there. Looks like you got some good screams. Scary clowns always get me.

I am suprised to see that someone beat Sickie to commenting on the name! I have to shamefully admit that it caught my eye right away. I looked twice to check the spelling, but I did see it right the first time. Good distraction for the adults coming to your haunt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt! And I loved the reaction from the crowd. "I'm just looking for my brother." "Get off the floor." "It looked fake." in referance to a real actor. That and it looks real when pertaining to a static prop are great complements. How many tots do you get, and how many nights are you open? Your crew look like they are having fun. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

We were open 2 nights we got a little over 320 tots


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

ha morning wood


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a short version of our haunt

nightstalkers video :: nightstalkerspromo.flv video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/nightstalkerspromo


----------

